# Probleme mit dem neuen HDMI-Splitter...



## ToflixGamer (21. Januar 2015)

Hey alle zusammen!

Wie der Titel schon sagt, habe ich mir vor 2 Tagen einen HDMI-Splitter zugelegt, wegen folgender Situation:

Ich habe hier einen Monitor, Full-HD (ohne DVI-Anschluss!) und der ist per HDMI angeschlossen. Ebenso der Fernseher (1366x786), der direkt daneben steht, auch er besitzt keinen DVI-Anschluss, sondern nur HDMI.

Die beiden habe ich abwechselnd mit einem Kabel genutzt, also immer umgesteckt, aber nachdem mir mit der Methode schon das zweite Kabel kaputt gegangen ist, habe ich mich dann doch für einen HDMI-Splitter entschieden. Es wurde dann der König KN-HDMISPL10.

Angeschlossen und ausprobiert, hat von Anfang an eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert, weil ich mich nicht sonderlich mit den Auflösungen beschäftigt habe.

Nun wollte ich gestern per Amazon Prime Instant Video n paar Serien schauen und damit mal meinen Splitter richtig einweihen. Zunächst wurden abwechselnd beide Monitore nicht mehr erkannt, der Fernseher wurde nur mit Full-HD erkannt (Auflösung sieht halt mies aus, nach wie vor), der Monitor, der eigentlich Full-HD besitzt, NUR mit 1366x786.

Nun denn, wollte mich dann gestern Abend nicht mehr ewig beschäftigen und habe das dann anschließend gelassen.

Heute wieder heimgekommen und nun nochmal in Ruhe alles getestet. Der Monitor funktioniert nun problemlos mit Full-HD, allerdings macht der Fernseher nach wie vor Probleme. Habe mal die Auflösung auf 1366x768 eingestellt, die Auflösung, die der Fernseher sonst immer perfekt anzeigt, sofern er nicht über den Splitter angestöpselt ist.

Nun fehlt aber dennoch was vom Bild! Ich habe unter den Bild-Einstellungen beim Fernseher nachgeschaut, die steht auf Automatic. Und sobald ich den Fernseher ohne Splitter anschließe, funktionierts auch...

Ich bin grad echt am Verzweifeln, weil ich nicht weiß, was ich noch machen kann, damit es funktioniert.

Ach ja, Overscan ist beim Monitor angestellt (per AMD-Treiber), da sonst das Bild kleiner ist und die Schrift unscharf.

Habt ihr nen Tipp, was ich noch versuchen könnte? Ich krieg's einfach nicht auf die Reihe...

Danke im Voraus!

ToflixGamer


----------



## Kotor (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem neuen HDMI-Splitter... Hilfe?*

Hi,

eventuell hat sich die Bildwiederholrate für den Fernseher im AMD Control Center geändert - obwohl das nicht Teile vom Bild verschwinden lässt.

Was auch noch sein könnte ist die Ansteck/Start - Reihenfolge.  
Anfangs hat ja alles einwandfrei funktioniert - wie hast du es in Betrieb genommen ?
Dann hast du angefangen umzustecken und zu testen, und nie wieder es so in Betrieb genommen, wie beim erstem Mal   ...?

AMD Grafikkarten Treiber neu installieren fällt mir noch ein.  (hatte mal so ein TV<->Grafikartenproblem, aber noch mit S-Video das genau einmalig funktionierte und beim 2ten Mal hats der Treiber nicht mehr kapiert)

Ist Amazon Prime schuld ? - eher nicht ,oder. 

grüße
kotor


----------



## ToflixGamer (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem neuen HDMI-Splitter... Hilfe?*



Kotor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eventuell hat sich die Bildwiederholrate für den Fernseher im AMD Control Center geändert - obwohl das nicht Teile vom Bild verschwinden lässt.
> 
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich habe diverse Bildwiederholraten ausprobiert, da hat sich leider nichts getan. Bei 50, 60 und auch deutlich niedrigere, wie 30 hat sich da gar nichts verändert.

Es ist halt so, dass das Bild quasi zu groß für den Anzeigebereich meines Fernseher ist, weshalb dann Teile fehlen.

Anfangs hat es funktioniert, allerdings habe ich da ehrlich gesagt nicht drauf geachtet, ob die Auflösung stimmt und das gesamte Bild da ist, sondern, ob einfach überhaupt ein Bild kommt. Richtig ausprobiert hab ich's dann erst gestern Abend.

Es ist jetzt aktuell genauso in Betrieb, wie es auch am  Anfang war. Ich habe bei dem Splitter zwei Ports, mein Monitor steckt am Output 1 und der Fernseher am Output 2.  So war es von Anfang an auch die ganze Zeit.

Teilweise hatte ich btw. auch das Problem, dass mein Monitor gar nicht mehr richtig erkannt wurde. Die Status-LED für den einen Output blinkte nur noch, leitete aber kein Signal an den Monitor weiter, das es vom PC aber definitiv bekam. Aber das lag wohl daran, dass ich teilweise auch NUR den Monitor angeschlossen hatte, nicht auch den Fernseher.

Grafikkarten-Treiber wird regelmäßig upgedatet und dabei eh neuinstalliert. Gestern übrigens auch. Daran liegts wohl nicht. :/

Amazon Prime hat nichts mit den Auflösungen zu tun. Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich grad gar nicht, warum ich das überhaupt erwähnt habe.


----------



## Kotor (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem neuen HDMI-Splitter... Hilfe?*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Es ist halt so, dass das Bild quasi zu groß für den Anzeigebereich meines Fernseher ist, weshalb dann Teile fehlen.



Betreibe mal deinen Monitor in 720p  (1280x720 60Hz)  über den Splitter.
Den Fernseher nicht anschließen.

Wenn auf deinem Monitor (über Splitter) 720p alles ok ist, dann den laufenden Fernseher dazustöpseln. 

kotor


----------



## ToflixGamer (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem neuen HDMI-Splitter... Hilfe?*

Danke für die Antwort.

Jetzt werden beide Monitor ohne Probleme erkannt und zeigen auch beide das komplette Bild.

Nur zeigt der eine Monitor (mit Full-HD) jetzt einen kleinen schwarzen Rand, der aber nicht weiter schlimm ist. Auf dem Fernseher habe ich jetzt das Bild und alles ist drauf.

Und nun?

EDIT: Hab jetzt spaßeshalber mal auf die Auflösung des Fernsehers umgestellt (wie gesagt, 1366x768), nun zeigt der Monitor zwar noch ein Bild, der Fernseher aber nicht... warum das?


----------



## Kotor (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem neuen HDMI-Splitter... Hilfe?*

Dein TV kann kein FullHD über HDCP, dein Monitor sehr wohl. 

Der Splitter ist wirklich nur Splitter und Verstärker ... er ist keine Grafikkarte die an 2 Ausgängen, 2 verschiedene Signale hinausschicken kann. 

Vielleicht hätte es ein DVI->HDMI Kabel/Adapter auch getan ... ohne Splitter, einfach nur den eventuell vorhandenen 2ten Ausgang der Grafikkarte zu nutzen.  Da hätte man mehr anstellen können (Erweitern, Clonen, Eyefinity)

Keine Ahnung was du für eine GK hast 

Edit1 : da kann jetzt alles mögliche rauskommen ....

Edit2 : ich betreibe Splitter und weitere Adapter (EDID) und hab solche Fälle öfter .... nur hängen auf meinen Splittern nur gleiche Monitore   (nicht privat)


----------



## ToflixGamer (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem neuen HDMI-Splitter... Hilfe?*



Kotor schrieb:


> Dein TV kann kein FullHD über HDCP, dein Monitor sehr wohl.
> 
> Der Splitter ist wirklich nur Splitter und Verstärker ... er ist keine Grafikkarte die an 2 Ausgängen, 2 verschiedene Signale hinausschicken kann.
> 
> Vielleicht hätte es ein DVI->HDMI Kabel auch getan ... ohne Splitter, einfach nur den eventuell vorhandenen 2ten Ausgang der Grafikkarte zu nutzen.  Da hätte man mehr anstellen können.



Daran liegts? Oh man...

Also ist das Ding für mich quasi einfach untauglich? Muss ich's wohl doch zurückgeben... schade eigentlich.

Aber ich werd dann wohl einfach n Adapter bzw. n entsprechendes Kabel kaufen (gibt's ja von Amazon-Basics) und das dann so lösen.

Danke!


----------



## Kotor (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem neuen HDMI-Splitter... Hilfe?*

wie gesagt ...welche Grafikarte hast du ? 

... und du willst einfach an deinem PC, 2 Monitore betreiben ? 
(Du hast einen FullHD PC-Monitor  und den TV mit höchstens 1366x768)   ... sehe ich das richtig ?

Edit: Dann natürlich DVI->HDMI Kabel oder Adapter. Wenn nur VGA Ausgang auf der GK, dann sag bescheid.

kotor


----------



## ToflixGamer (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem neuen HDMI-Splitter... Hilfe?*



Kotor schrieb:


> wie gesagt ...welche Grafikarte hast du ?
> 
> ... und du willst einfach an deinem PC, 2 Monitore betreiben ?
> (Du hast einen FullHD PC-Monitor  und den TV mit höchstens 1366x768)   ... sehe ich das richtig ?
> ...



Hab's gemacht, wie du mir eh schon geraten hast.

War heute im Laden und hab das zurückgegeben. Da dann auch gleich n DVI-HDMI-Adapter mitgenommen und jetzt läufts. Danke!


----------

